# ακόμα ή ακόμη;



## michalaki

Γεια σας!
Σας παρακαλώ,  μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πότε χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμα και ακόμη; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, 
Μιχάου


----------



## Perseas

Καλωσήρθες!
Καμία διαφορά. Το καθένα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη θέση του άλλου.


----------



## michalaki

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια μικρή υφολογική διαφορούλα; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _ακόμη_ είναι λιγουλάκι πιο επίσημη/τυπική εκδοχή γιατί αυτή είναι που συναντώ όταν διαβάζω επιστημονικά ελληνικά ενώ το _ακόμα_ το ακούω μόνο στην προφορική γλώσσα. Μπορεί ωστόσο να έχω σχηματίσει τη λάθως εικόνα γιατί ακόμη (να το! στην αρχή χρησιμοποιούσα ο ίδιος τον τύπο _ακόμα _αλλά τώρα έχω υιοθετήσει το _ακόμη _από τη φίλη μου η οποια είναι ελληνίδα.) μαθαίνω τη γλώσσα.


----------



## Tassos

Δεν νομίζω. Σκέφτομαι το εαυτό μου να χρησιμοποιώ το ακόμα σε κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο σε σχέση με το ακόμη και δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά. Μάλλον τυχαίο είναι που έχεις συναντήσει μόνο το ακόμη.


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

Tassos said:


> Δεν νομίζω. Σκέφτομαι το εαυτό μου να χρησιμοποιώ το ακόμα σε κάποιο επίσημο έγγραφο σε σχέση με το ακόμη και δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά. Μάλλον τυχαίο είναι που έχεις συναντήσει μόνο το ακόμη.



Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ κι εγώ!


----------



## Thanon

Nikolaos_Kandidatos said:


> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια μικρή υφολογική διαφορούλα; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _ακόμη_ είναι λιγουλάκι πιο επίσημη/τυπική εκδοχή γιατί αυτή είναι που συναντώ όταν διαβάζω επιστημονικά ελληνικά ενώ το _ακόμα_ το ακούω μόνο στην προφορική γλώσσα. Μπορεί ωστόσο να έχω σχηματίσει τη λάθως εικόνα γιατί ακόμη (να το! στην αρχή χρησιμοποιούσα ο ίδιος τον τύπο _ακόμα _αλλά τώρα έχω υιοθετήσει το _ακόμη _από τη φίλη μου η οποια είναι ελληνίδα.) μαθαίνω τη γλώσσα.


Έχω την εντύπωση πως έχεις δίκιο, μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η ίδια εικόνα!


----------



## Vchalkis

Το ακόμα ή ακόμη έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία αλλά πράγματι για κάποιο λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω το "ακόμα" θεωρείται πιο λαϊκό ή πιο σωστά χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο στον προφορικό λόγο παρά στον γραπτό. Είναι ένα θέμα που αξίζει να το διερευνήσουμε.


----------



## dmtrs

Θα έλεγα πως οι περισσότεροι (ή έστω πολλοί) τα χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς διάκριση, όμως όσοι προσπαθούν συνειδητά να μιλήσουν ή να γράψουν 'καλά' ή επίσημα προτιμούν το 'ακόμη'.


----------



## dimitrad

michalaki said:


> Γεια σας!
> Σας παρακαλώ,  μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πότε χρησιμοποιούμε ακόμα και ακόμη;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
> Μιχάου



Παραθέτω την επεξήγηση του κου Πιομπίνου και το link της ιστοσελίδας όπου αναφέρεται:

*Γλωσσικά τινα (ΚΓ΄): η χρήση των επιρρημάτων «ακόμα» και «ακόμη»*

Στις μέρες μας οπότε έχουμε αποκτήσει την κακή συνήθεια να χρησιμοποιούμε τις λέξεις άκριτα, κάνουμε αποκλειστικά χρήση του επιρρήματος ακόμα, παραβλέποντας τη χρήση του υπό τον τύπο του ακόμη. Όμως το ακόμα είναι ορθότερον να χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία του επιπλέον, του περισσότερο: χρειάζομαι τρεις ακόμα μέρες για να τελειώσω τη δουλειά μου / κάνε ακόμα ένα βήμα / με τα βιβλία που έβαλα, η βαλίτσα μου έγινε ακόμα βαρύτερη / όταν το πληροφορήθηκε, στενοχωρήθηκε εμφανώς ακόμα πιο πολύ. Το επίρρημα ακόμη είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιείται με χρονική σημασία, όταν θέλουμε αφενός να δηλώσουμε την εξακολούθηση: βρέχει ακόμη / αργεί ακόμη να ξημερώσει και αφετέρου να τονίσουμε ότι κάτι είναι πρώιμο ή γίνεται πρώιμα: ακόμη δεν ήρθες και φεύγεις πάλι; / έμεινε σε τρυφερή ακόμη ηλικία ορφανός.

Φοίβος Ι. Πιομπίνος

http://ngradio.gr/keimena/


----------



## Acestor

Δεν ξέρω αν ο κ. Πιομπίνος καταθέτει εδώ τις προσωπικές του επιθυμίες ή τα πορίσματα κάποιας άγνωστης έρευνας, αλλά μια παρόμοια διαφορά είναι ευρύτερα άγνωστη. Το _ακόμη _είναι ο παλιότερος τύπος και αργότερα εμφανίστηκε το _ακόμα _με την κατάληξη -α να σχηματίζεται αναλογικά προς την κατάληξη των επιρρημάτων σε -α. Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι το _ακόμη _είναι πιο λόγιο και το _ακόμα _χρησιμοποιείται στη δημοτική, αλλά πια δεν ισχύει ούτε αυτή η διάκριση. Περισσότερο είναι μια προσωπική προτίμηση. Εμένα μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ το _ακόμα_, αλλά φίλοι μου που δεν είναι λιγότερο δημοτικιστές από εμένα χρησιμοποιούν το _ακόμη_. Η γλωσσολογία προτιμά να μη βλέπουμε διαφορές εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν, αφού άλλωστε η γλώσσα συχνά ισοπεδώνει και τις διαφορές που υπάρχουν ή θα θέλαμε να υπάρχουν.


----------



## dmtrs

Acestor said:


> Η γλωσσολογία προτιμά να μη βλέπουμε διαφορές εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν



Ν' αγιάσει το πληκτρολόγιό σου, Acestor!


----------



## Yiagos

Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία χρησιμοποιεί άνευ διακρίσεως και τις δυο λέξεις εκτός από άτομα επιπέδου Καργάκου κι άνω!
*Eδώ έχει* και παραδείγματα.


----------

